# Understanding Taxes: The 1099



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Understanding Taxes: The 1099*
by Laura Zulliger

https://www.tryzen99.com/blog_posts/understanding-taxes-the-1099


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Understanding Taxes: The 1099*
> by Laura Zulliger
> 
> https://www.tryzen99.com/blog_posts/understanding-taxes-the-1099


So according to this page, i shouldn't have got a 1099k since i did not make over 20k. This page specifically says 20k AND have over 200 transactions. Doesn't say either or.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> So according to this page, i shouldn't have got a 1099k since i did not make over 20k. This page specifically says 20k AND have over 200 transactions. Doesn't say either or.


Tristan (CEO of Zen99) here. Technically, Uber didn't have to send anyone a 1099-K because they didn't meet the threshold. It appears they ended up sending everyone a 1099-K since (a) the cost is negligible to them, and (b) a lot of drivers were asking for them. The IRS rules for *requiring* a 1099-K are $20K and 200 transactions.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Interesting to see that even though i have over 200 rides with lyft and less than 20k made, i did not need a 1099k from them......


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Interesting to see that even though i have over 200 rides with lyft and less than 20k made, i did not need a 1099k from them......


As I mentioned, Uber was not required to send a 1099-K. However, they sent one to help their drivers. Lyft apparently opted not to send one. More on Uber's 1099 here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Since lyft is not giving me a break down on the commissions withheld, am i supposed to just figure the difference from what i was actually paid vs. the gross they are giving me?


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Since lyft is not giving me a break down on the commissions withheld, am i supposed to just figure the difference from what i was actually paid vs. the gross they are giving me?


Looks like they may be revamping the breakdown currently (that post is from today): https://drivers.lyft.com/customer/p...t-s-fee-and-the-power-driver-bonus-?b_id=3241


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Since lyft is not giving me a break down on the commissions withheld, am i supposed to just figure the difference from what i was actually paid vs. the gross they are giving me?


If you click on the link in the email they sent you it should take you to a summary for the year.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Tristan Zier said:


> As I mentioned, Uber was not required to send a 1099-K. However, they sent one to help their drivers. Lyft apparently opted not to send one. More on Uber's 1099 here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


Hey Tristan your web site is awesome and has great info and really appreciate it. You showed how to use the Uber 1099k but could you also shed some light on Lyft's half ass statement several of us received. Do we do a separate schedule C or can we lump uber and lyft on the same sched c? Could you shed some light on how to file when driving for both Uber and Lyft as I am sure many on this forum drive for both.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

geeman said:


> Hey Tristan your web site is awesome and has great info and really appreciate it. You showed how to use the Uber 1099k but could you also shed some light on Lyft's half ass statement several of us received. Do we do a separate schedule C or can we lump uber and lyft on the same sched c? Could you shed some light on how to file when driving for both Uber and Lyft as I am sure many on this forum drive for both.


Here's a post on how to read Lyft info: ********************/blog_posts/lyft-1099

It's addressed in there, but Uber and Lyft are both part of your "driving services" business and so go on one Schedule C. If you have other types of businesses, you'll have to do a separate Schedule C for those.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Tristan Zier said:


> Here's a post on how to read Lyft info: ********************/blog_posts/lyft-1099
> 
> It's addressed in there, but Uber and Lyft are both part of your "driving services" business and so go on one Schedule C. If you have other types of businesses, you'll have to do a separate Schedule C for those.


Thank you so much. You are a godsend


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Click link below.

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Understanding-Your-1099-K
*


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Click link below.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Understanding-Your-1099-K*


Link doesn;t work


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ok try that now - that was weird?


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> ok try that now - that was weird?


better


----------

